# New in this



## Gardenia (Dec 14, 2017)

I forgot how to take care of an aquarium my kids did it all that when they were teenagers ,that was 25 years ago, I have set an aquarium on November 20 I did step by step with setting top water for 24 hours, then adding water dechlorinator I put the substrate first then added the water little by little without disturbing the setting I add safe start plus and easy balance I did a water change almost every week only 3/4 of the tank, I have Marimo moss balls and one Anubia plant the water is clear I have boil and rinse some sea shells and I also have an air pump my question is, at pet Smart they sold me some aquaponics plant media and the black substrate for aquariums and told me to rinse both out really good and mix it together and add it to the bottom of the aquarium which I did my question is, is it time for me to buy some small fish and also all the other temperature and ph and nitrites and nitrite are on the safe side I am using all in one test strips for now . Which kind of small fish for a 10 gallon and I also have a heather but haven't install it yet...Help any one ? can I use some plant fertilizer because the tank only has plants it is December 14 can I add fish now


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You can use plant food now, and I'm pretty sure you're good to add fish. Only add 2 to 3 fish at a time, otherwise you might cause a mini cycle. If the fish show signs of stress, change 50% of the water immediately, and start testing your water daily when you add fish so you can keep track of your ammonia and nitrite.


----------

